# Ravenhearts auf Lordaeron sucht



## Natalie221083 (17. Mai 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Gilde "Ravenhearts"

Wir sind ein verrückter, gemischter Haufen von Menschen die neben ihrem Reallife auch noch gerne Raiden gehen. 

Mit uns wird jeder Tag lustig, jeder Raid zum Abenteuer und jedes Gespräch ob im Ts oder im Gildenchat zu ner interessanten Erfahrung.

Kommt und leistet uns Gesellschaft! Wir zeigen euch, das es in einer Gilde auch noch Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaft geben kann egal was kommt 

Meldet euch doch einfach mal ingame bei uns oder auf unserer Homepange unter

http://ravenhearts.host.allvatar.com/viewnews.php

Wir freuen uns auf euch

eure Chaostruppe von Ravenhearts


----------



## Neredeath2206 (17. Mai 2013)

edit meint dass die seite nicht angezeigt wird


----------



## Natalie221083 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallihallo und danke für den Tip

Buffed blokiert aus irgendeinem Grund die Allvatarhomepage. 
Habe die Adresse jetzt einfach mit Kommas statt mit Punkten geschrieben.
Hoffe das man sich die jetzt zumindest abschreiben kann. 

Liebe Grüße Leni


----------



## DexDrive (17. Mai 2013)

Mensch Lordaeron da werden Erinnerungen wach von anfang BC bis mitte Cata meine Heimat gewesen.
Würde mich ja glatt mal reizen wieder mal rein zu schauen.
Ist es wieder ein bischen voller geworden oder ist in den Hauptstädten immer noch tote Hose? 

*
*


----------



## Natalie221083 (17. Mai 2013)

Es geht in Sturmwind und im Schrein der sieben Sterne ist halt ne Menge los^^
Kannst dich wenn du Lust hast mal bei uns melden wenn du mal wieder auf Lordaeron bist^^


----------



## DexDrive (17. Mai 2013)

Mir fällt grad ein ich hab doch noch mal anfang MoP gespielt und hab nen Mönch auf 88 glaub ich


----------



## Natalie221083 (17. Mai 2013)

Meine Offis sind gerade on wenn du on gehen möchtest.^^
Kannst ja mal nach Anarena oder Korgonos suchen^^ 
die geben dir bestimmt auch unsere Ts-Daten, dann könnten wir uns mal im TS unterhalten^^

Liebe Grüße Leni


----------



## Natalie221083 (26. Mai 2013)

Ravenhearts sucht noch immer  

meldet euch bei Anarena, mir oder Irukuku

Liebe Grüße eure Laeniara


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

O.o - die Sache mit der URL prüfe ich eben. Eigentlich steht der Signatur-Bereich der Domain sogar auf unserer Whitelist.

*Edit* Ist korrigiert. Das wurde wegen Phishing-Versuchen mit Adressen wie "allvattar.*" ausversehen mit gefiltert. Der Link hier sollte jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## Natalie221083 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen immernoch aktive Spieler die mit uns den aktuellen Content raiden

Liebe Grüße

Laeniara


----------



## Natalie221083 (24. September 2013)

Ravenhearts sucht immernoch


----------



## Meriana (24. September 2013)

Seid ihr Allianz oder Horde? Das solltest du vielleicht noch dazu schreiben?

Edit: von deiner Signatur in eurem Forum gehe ich mal davon aus das ihr Allianz seid. Sucht ihr vielleicht gelegentlich noch nen Heiler?


----------



## Natalie221083 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen immernoch aktive Spieler die mit uns den aktuellen Content raiden

Liebe Grüße

Laeniara


----------



## Natalie221083 (6. November 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

zur Zeit suchen wir noch Leute zur Erweiterung unseres Raidpools für den aktuellen Content. Gesucht werden: 2 Hexenmeister; 1 Jäger; 2 Krieger; 2 Magier; 1 Schattenpriester; 2 Schurken und einen BlutTodesritter. bei Interesse meldet euch unter http://ravenhearts.host.allvatar.com oder Ingame bei Laeniara, Nostari, Paopao oder Korgonos 

Liebe Grüße Laeniara


----------



## Natalie221083 (22. Dezember 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Gilde "Ravenhearts"

Wir sind ein verrückter, gemischter Haufen von Menschen die neben ihrem Reallife auch noch gerne Raiden gehen. 

Mit uns wird jeder Tag lustig, jeder Raid zum Abenteuer und jedes Gespräch ob im Ts oder im Gildenchat zu ner interessanten Erfahrung.

Kommt und leistet uns Gesellschaft! Wir zeigen euch, das es in einer Gilde auch noch Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaft geben kann egal was kommt 

Meldet euch doch einfach mal ingame bei uns oder auf unserer Homepange unter

http://ravenhearts.h...om/viewnews.php

Wir freuen uns auf euch

eure Chaostruppe von Ravenhearts


----------

